# 20, 25 and 30 meter Tuna Can Ring Target



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, I just measured a regular 5 oz tuna can, but it has two diameters:

The lid, that has a diameter of 8.57 cm:










And the body of the can, that has a diameter of 8.39 cm:










So, I think that a target of 8.5 cm in diameter would be ok, with a bull of 2 cm, for 20, 25 and 30 meters.

Let´s wait for a moderator to make it official, then I upload the PDF´s


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the post. !!! will be lazy, and using this quite possibly as soon as my arm is feeling better and I am out of arm chair warrior mode.

Cheers my freind

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I claim that the difference between 8.5 and 8.39 is negligible in this context.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I think the correct diameter is 8cm:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=247539


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Genoa Slingshot!

We have the oficial diameter, 8 cm.

gaboxolo, on 06 Jan 2013 - 06:28 AM, said:



gaboxolo said:


> Hey guys!!! This contest really motivate me, im in.
> 
> I cant do my entry till next Saturday, but i promise i'll do it.
> 
> ...


*The measurement is 8cm*.. if you make a circle you can either hold a ruler to the target... or measure what you used for the circle and take a pic.. then in the vid hold up that item to the circle so we can compare.... Simply do anything you can to let the viewers know that the target is no more than 8cm.

if you use a smaller object, that is fine too, but it will be treated as 8cm... for example a soda can.

I am anxious for you to join the ranks,, I am glad it motivated you, because that:s what this is all about. I am sure you will max out every distance you attempt.

LGD


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, here you have, the 20, 25, and 30 meter practice target, and the official target, tuna can size ( 8 cm diameter with bull of 2 cm )

Happy shooting!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot Bat! 
Great work!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

You are welcome Marco!

Cheers!


----------

